# House Maid from Ghana



## Riz1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello,

I read that we could only bring house maids from specific countries like Srilanka, Philipines etc... Could some one let me know what I need to do if I want to bring my house maid, from Ghana, to Dubai .


----------



## markmauricio (Jun 16, 2011)

Riz1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I read that we could only bring house maids from specific countries like Srilanka, Philipines etc... Could some one let me know what I need to do if I want to bring my house maid, from Ghana, to Dubai .


This is a follow up question to this post of Riz1 as I'm also in a similar situation. Would it be easier to bring a maid/nanny to Dubai or just hire from an agency when we get there? Appreciate the inputs. Thanks.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Riz - You can not bring a maid from ghana. Maids can only come from certain countries. 

Mark - If you are in the phillipines and wish to find your own maid, probly a better bet then letting them randomly find someone for you here. The quality of maids seems to really be hit or miss, but from what I hear, more miss then hit. There are alot of horror stories. You may have to pay better then the average wage a maid gets paid here, but if you find a good maid there it probly is worth it.


----------



## markmauricio (Jun 16, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Riz - You can not bring a maid from ghana. Maids can only come from certain countries.
> 
> Mark - If you are in the phillipines and wish to find your own maid, probly a better bet then letting them randomly find someone for you here. The quality of maids seems to really be hit or miss, but from what I hear, more miss then hit. There are alot of horror stories. You may have to pay better then the average wage a maid gets paid here, but if you find a good maid there it probly is worth it.


Thanks Jynx. It's also a big hit or miss even here in the Philippines but I think I found a so-so hit (which is better than a miss any day) so I'll try to bring her along when I move there this year.


----------



## Riz1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Riz - You can not bring a maid from ghana. Maids can only come from certain countries.
> 
> Mark - If you are in the phillipines and wish to find your own maid, probly a better bet then letting them randomly find someone for you here. The quality of maids seems to really be hit or miss, but from what I hear, more miss then hit. There are alot of horror stories. You may have to pay better then the average wage a maid gets paid here, but if you find a good maid there it probly is worth it.


Thanks for the reply. I am Srilankan living in Ghana. The maid I have with me now is very good hence my idea to take her with us to Dubai. Looks like I will have to get one from Srilanka.


----------

